# Miami/South Florida



## cj123

Hey guys! Are there currently any active sa support groups in or around Miami? If there are not, would anyone be interested in getting together and beginning one?


----------



## Marleywhite

I would be interested


----------



## sebastian1

I myself have been in search of other socially deficient people whom may be able to understand me more readily than the general population


----------



## cj123

Yah Let's see if more people respond, and then we can pick a date!


----------



## SofaKing

I will fly down so I can have the real Cuban food I misd on Calle 8...El Pub!


----------



## isurfallday

uhhh I didnt think there would be anyone with SA in Miami.....i am down


----------



## cj123

I am actually going to be in Miami on/off until August. The next time I will be there is mid June. Do any of these dates work for you guys: June 16, 17, 18?


----------



## Gus954

cj123 said:


> I am actually going to be in Miami on/off until August. The next time I will be there is mid June. Do any of these dates work for you guys: June 16, 17, 18?


Hey im down for it if you guys get a small little group going. im available any day


----------



## macvulin

Just joined the forums. I am possibly willing to meet up. It's nice to see I'm not the only one with social anxiety in Miami.


----------



## cj123

Hello all! Sorry I took forever to post again! My schedule got extremely busy. If anyone is still interested, I would love to get a group together I have a little time off coming up and would love to plan something for the November 7th weekend.


----------



## CoffeeLover94

Aw, I just left Winter Park (not too far from Miami). If this was a few months ago I'd be there.


----------



## Thedood

How many people have confirmed going? I'll definitely think about it if a few people go.


----------



## cj123

No one has confirmed yet but hopefully a few people will, and then we can set up a time/place.


----------



## Thedood

cj123 said:


> No one has confirmed yet but hopefully a few people will, and then we can set up a time/place.


Well then I encourage my fellow Miami/South Florida peoples to get on board! It sounds like it'd be alot of fun!


----------



## persona non grata

I'll come if we can get this coordinated


----------



## Thedood

persona non grata said:


> I'll come if we can get this coordinated


Awesome! If me, you go and @*cj123* goes, that'll make it three. Hopefully some more people jump aboard! If it's gonna be at least 3 people including myself, I'll go, I promise.

I don't want to put anyone's name out there or put pressure on anyone, but there are a couple of people on my friend's list from Miami. Hopefully they'll want to join too. I think it'll be a hugely beneficial thing for everyone to meet, hang out and talk with people that deal with the same issues.


----------



## cj123

Ok great guys! I am going to go ahead and set a date for Sunday November 9th. Would 4pmish work for you guys? I'm pretty flexible with time. Now we need a location, with free parking preferred. There's some great coffee places around Miami. I'll do a little research, or comment if you have any ideas.


----------



## Thedood

cj123 said:


> Ok great guys! I am going to go ahead and set a date for Sunday November 9th. Would 4pmish work for you guys? I'm pretty flexible with time. Now we need a location, with free parking preferred. There's some great coffee places around Miami. I'll do a little research, or comment if you have any ideas.


I wouldn't be able to make it on Sunday until after 8PM. 

I'm not picky about the location, whichever place you pick would be cool with me. And yes, I agree with free parking being a preference, lol.

@*persona non grata* - what do you say?


----------



## persona non grata

Anytime on Sunday would work for me and anyplace is fine. I certainly won't object to free parking.


----------



## Thedood

persona non grata said:


> Anytime on Sunday would work for me and anyplace works. I certainly won't object to free parking.


Sweet! We got ourseleves a group! I hope 8PM is okay, I really can't make it before that, sorry. :|

Anyone else that's from the Miami area want to join in? The more the merrier!


----------



## cj123

Yep 8 pm is fine with me!


----------



## Thedood

cj123 said:


> Yep 8 pm is fine with me!


Awesome! Thanks for being flexible with the time, guys!  I promise I won't back out!

Let me know where we're planning on meeting up.

Hopefully some other people in the area will want to join too!


----------



## Thedood

So @cj123 and @persona non grata - are we still on for this Sunday night? I can help find the place if you want.


----------



## persona non grata

^ I'm still planning on it. 

I'd offer to help with the location, but I don't actually know any good coffee shops.


----------



## Thedood

@KnivesOut is also on board and willing to be a part of this support group.

That makes us 4.

I'm willing to go anywhere in the dade/broward area.


----------



## cj123

Ok great! Yeah any locations ideas would be great! A lot of places close 9ish so Im still looking. I'm thinking Coral Gables area. Is that good for you guys? I'm not really that picky.


----------



## cj123

Okay let's do here. http://www.yardhouse.com/FL/coral-gables-restaurant/ They have comfy booths, you can grab food or a drink, and they are open late.


----------



## Thedood

cj123 said:


> Okay let's do here. http://www.yardhouse.com/FL/coral-gables-restaurant/ They have comfy booths, you can grab food or a drink, and they are open late.


I'm definitely in! Haven't been there before.


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! I looked into the Yard House at Coral Gables. It's in a big shopping area (easy to get lost in lol) and definitely does not have free parking. So I found another place (TGI Fridays) that I thought would be easier to find and has free parking. It is also in Coral Gables and again you can get food, drinks, or just hang out!
Here is the address:
1200 S Dixie Hwy, Coral Gables, FL 33146

I am looking forward to meeting all of you!!


----------



## Thedood

Sounds good, I love Fridays! I'll be there.

Just want to make sure @persona non grata and @KnivesOut saw the location change that @cj123 just posted.


----------



## KnivesOut

Yup, I'll be there


----------



## persona non grata

Good location, should be really easy to find. See you guys then.


----------



## persona non grata

How are we all recognizing each other? Or should I just look for people who look like they're looking for people?


----------



## Thedood

persona non grata said:


> How are we all recognizing each other? Or should I just look for people who look like they're looking for people?


That's actually a very good question.. I think we'll need to figure this out somehow, lol


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! I'm going to get there a bit early and get a booth. I'm wearing a green shirt with a red scarf and have curly hair. I will post on here when I get there, probably 7:45ish. I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## cj123

Got here. There is a five min wait


----------



## cj123

Got a booth close to the bar


----------



## Thedood

That was fun! Hope we can meet up again and hope more people from Miami/South Florida will want to come too!


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! Thanks for coming out last night. I really enjoyed meeting all of you!


----------



## cj123

Tentatively I am going to get another meetup together for the end of November. (29thish) I will post more details as time gets closer!


----------



## girl28

Hi im new. I wanna meet people in miami. With my same problem


----------



## Thedood

girl28 said:


> Hi im new. I wanna meet people in miami. With my same problem


Hey there. We're planning another meetup soon and you are welcome to come. @cj123 will post more details soon. It'll probably be around the end of November.


----------



## Marilynn

I'm in. Please let me know the date for you next support group meeting!


----------



## Thedood

Love the fact that more people want to jump on board!


----------



## undercover latino

interested in meeting.. hit me up on whatsapp or text 786 352 7616


----------



## Thedood

Looks like we might have a much bigger group for next time!


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! The next meet up will be this Sunday at 7 pm at TGI Fridays same location in Coral Gables. Sorry for the late notice; I meant to post this earlier in the week. Let me know if you can make it

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------



## Wagnerian

Waaahh!!!!1111 I can't come to the meet up on Sunday (which sucks cuz I live in Coral Gables) but I had no idea this even existed!!! I would love to come to the next one if I can!!!


----------



## cj123

Haha well now you know I'm glad you found us!

I am going to change the meetup date to the weekend of *Dec 6th. *This will give people more time to see the post and plan.

Also, let me know if Sat or Sun would work better for you guys and what times you are free. 
I hope ya'll had a great Thanksgiving! I am currently enjoying myself in food coma heaven.


----------



## Thedood

cj123 said:


> Haha well now you know I'm glad you found us!
> 
> I am going to change the meetup date to the weekend of *Dec 6th. *This will give people more time to see the post and plan.
> 
> Also, let me know if Sat or Sun would work better for you guys and what times you are free.
> I hope ya'll had a great Thanksgiving! I am currently enjoying myself in food coma heaven.


Saturday night (December 6) would be much better for me. Anytime after 7PM.

Hope you had a good thanksgiving too! Right with ya on the food coma thing, might take me a week to recover!


----------



## Malek

It's refreshing to see Floridian users take an active approach, I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Gus954

I would go if i wasn't so scared of driving on the highway


----------



## Thedood

Hmm, just a thought, on Saturday night 12/6 it is very likely TGI Fridays will be really, really packed with people. It's usually packed on Saturday nights as it is, plus there's a UFC fight that night too.

*I'll switch my vote over to Sunday night 12/7*, (anytime after 7PM would be perfect) it's much more lax and empty on Sunday nights.


----------



## cj123

Okay let's plan then for Sunday! I'll let you guys know an official time as it gets closer.


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! I am going to go ahead and set the time for 8 pm at TGI Fridays in Coral Gables this Sunday. Let me know if you can make it!


----------



## Thedood

cj123 said:


> Hey guys! I am going to go ahead and set the time for 8 pm at TGI Fridays in Coral Gables this Sunday. Let me know if you can make it!


I will be there.


----------



## persona non grata

I'll be there too


----------



## Thedood

For anyone that wants to go, here is the address:

1200 S Dixie Hwy, Coral Gables, FL 33146

I know a few new people expressed interest in going, I really hope you do!


----------



## Gus954

Damn thats a bit over an hour drive  can you guys do the next meet up like at Sawgrass mills mall?


----------



## cj123

Look forward to seeing you guys! Gus954, we can definitely consider a closer location towards you for next time. I know Coral Springs is a bit of drive. We would still love to have you at this meeting if you can make it, but if not, next time!


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! I got a booth in the far right near the kitchen


----------



## Wayoutwest

sounds like you guys have a nice group going on, I just joined this forum last night and would like to participate if you don't mind, jeez is been a long time since I have been social!!


----------



## christ~in~me

I might be moving up that way the beginning of the year,if so I would like to join


----------



## Thedood

Wayoutwest said:


> sounds like you guys have a nice group going on, I just joined this forum last night and would like to participate if you don't mind, jeez is been a long time since I have been social!!


Of course we want you and anyone else that would be interested to come out and participate! We'd love to have you. Keep checking back on this thread, we're probably going to have another meetup very soon!



christ~in~me said:


> I might be moving up that way the beginning of the year,if so I would like to join


You are most definitely more than welcome to join us! We always encourage everyone from the area that's willing to meet up!  Keep checking back here, there's going to be another meetup very soon!

Are you in the Keys? (I love it over there)

If anyone has any questions about these meetups or just want to reach out to me, feel free to send me a PM!


----------



## persona non grata

Hey! Just making sure we've got a pulse. I hope cj turns up soon but the group doesn't need to be dead otherwise.


----------



## Thedood

I've got one of these handy just in case!

lol, and you're right. Hopefully we can still set up a get-together soon!


----------



## Kathykook

Hey I'm in the West Palm area. Do you guys still meetup regularly or is the group dead? I could use some support down here....send me a pm!


----------



## KnivesOut

We have met up 2 times with the same 4 people. Would love for more to come out. Both times it has been easy going and a blast. It's not formal, just people hanging out and shooting the ****.

I'll set it up tentative for this upcoming Sunday night the 22. We can change it to the next Sunday March 1 to accommodate people if they can not come this Sunday. Time is flexible too

In the past we have met up at a TGIs in Coral Gables. This type of venue has worked out great. It does not have to be in Coral Gables, but anywhere around there works out great because it is centrally located in Miami.

Like I said, it is tentative this Sunday. Love to have more people so if you would like to come and can't make it that day and time, let us know so we can adjust. If you have any ideas on where to meet up, it's totally open

If you have any questions, post or you can PM me or thedood


----------



## Thedood

Just to piggyback on that post. You can post something here or PM me or KnivesOut if you want more details about these meetups, but truthfully, as he said, it's a really laid back, fun environment where we talk, laugh and share whatever it is we want to share. Everyone that has gone have been very kind and understanding.

I know that: @*girl28*, @*Marilynn*, @*undercover latino*, @*Wagnerian*, @*Wayoutwest*, @*christ~in~me*, @*sabbath9* and @*Kathykook* have all expressed interested in joining in the last 2-3 months or so. You are all more than welcome to join us for out next meetup! We're thinking about either this Sunday coming up or the next one but we are definitely open to suggestions!

Post in this thread or PM me or @*KnivesOut* if you have any questions or want more details.


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! Sorry its been a while; I got super busy with school. Anyways, I would love to have another meetup! Right now I am thinking Thursday April 2nd at 7pm. Let me know how this date works, or if there is a particular location you would like to meet at


----------



## persona non grata

Good to see you! That time works for me.


----------



## Thedood

cj123 said:


> Hey guys! Sorry its been a while; I got super busy with school. Anyways, I would love to have another meetup! Right now I am thinking Thursday April 2nd at 7pm. Let me know how this date works, or if there is a particular location you would like to meet at


Hey! April 2nd sounds great to me! As boring as it sounds, I would not mind doing it at the same place as always but whatever you guys want.


----------



## cj123

Okay guys, Same place it is! TGI Fridays Coral Gables.
If anyone else is interested, feel free to comment or message me. Look forward to seeing you!!


----------



## Thedood

cj123 said:


> Okay guys, Same place it is! TGI Fridays Coral Gables.
> If anyone else is interested, feel free to comment or message me. Look forward to seeing you!!


I shall be there!


----------



## cj123

Looking forward to it Thedood. See you guys tonight!


----------



## Findedeux

@cj123 
@persona non grata 
@thedoodWhatever happened to this meetup group?

Curious where you guys are now?

Any lasting friendships develop?


----------



## persona non grata

Findedeux said:


> @cj123
> @persona non grata
> @thedoodWhatever happened to this meetup group?
> 
> Curious where you guys are now?
> 
> Any lasting friendships develop?


I'm the only one who is halfway active on the forum right now, so the others aren't likely to answer you. I haven't been in touch with them for a while. We all had a lot going on, so while I'd be happy to see some future meetups, I'm not really surprised by the lull.


----------



## TrynaMakeIt

hey, is this meet up still dead? Im in the west palm beach area. If anybody else is from there feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## christ~in~me

Hey peeps! is anyone close to homestead?


----------



## cj123

Hey everyone! I hope you all are doing well. It's been a while! If anyone is interested, I would like to get a group together in the next couple weeks (mid to late June). Pm or message me here if you would be interested. 
"Christ in me" would you be able to drive up to Miami, Coral Gables area?


----------



## persona non grata

I'm interested, but I'll be out of town for a few days in mid-June.


----------



## Jorge55

Hey, are you guys still doing the meetups. Ive been wanting to meet up with people who have SA like me for sometime now.


----------



## sebastian1

Jorge55 said:


> Hey, are you guys still doing the meetups. Ive been wanting to meet up with people who have SA like me for sometime now.


Doesn't seem like they're still meeting up. I'm still hanging around here fwiw


----------



## ILoveBlood

Hello I am socially inept loser, would like some help on how to be liked by other humans without being a tool..

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbath9

I'm voting for medicinal marijuana for Florida this year. Colorado made $120 million in marijuana sales this past June. The opoid and alcohol industry are funding efforts against legalization, which is reason enough to stop the war on drugs here in the Sunshine State.


----------

